
Show HN: List of coworking spaces in Berlin (and other cities) - Kunix
https://listmap.io/coworking-spaces/berlin-germany/
======
Kunix
Details:

I wanted to have a nice way to compare the different coworking spaces in
Berlin, so I've created this.

The purpose was to be able to see them on a map and to have a quick access to
their pricing information.

If people like it I'll add a more natural way to make edits (as well as to add
new coworking spaces / open new cities).

Technical details:

No backend, purely static hosting (with client-side rendering through React),
no hosting cost so far.

Stack: TypeScript, React, static pages generation through ReactDOMServer for
SEO purposes, hosted on github pages, SSL through CloudFlare.

Map tiles:

\- Currently using Leaflet / Mapbox (50,000 map views a month for free).

\- Considering eventually switching to Google Maps if reaching the threshold
(25,000 map views a day for free).

\- In the future, looking forward to see the work of the Wikimedia Discovery
team as it looks very promising:
[https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Maps](https://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Maps) /
[https://maps.wikimedia.org](https://maps.wikimedia.org)

First website I am making since 2006, feedback is welcome :)

